# On Being Narrow Minded.



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I never meant to come off like a Bible-thumper. It is my book of faith, and I will stand on that.

The late Adrian Rogers was once accused of being so narrow minded that he thought only Baptists would be in Heaven.

His response? "I'm even more narrow minded than that. I don't believe all of them will be in Heaven."

I sure don't mean to offend anyone. But I have to stand up for what I believe.

Bob Wright


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> I never meant to come off like a Bible-thumper. It is my book of faith, and I will stand on that.
> 
> The late Adrian Rogers was once accused of being so narrow minded that he thought only Baptists would be in Heaven.
> 
> ...


I don't understand Bob, what are you trying to say? That you are you proud of being narrow minded or explaining why you are? :smt017 :smt017


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> I never meant to come off like a Bible-thumper. It is my book of faith, and I will stand on that.
> 
> The late Adrian Rogers was once accused of being so narrow minded that he thought only Baptists would be in Heaven.
> 
> ...


You are entitled to your beliefs, and you have the strength to conduct yourself according to said beliefs. No one can find fault with that.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

In this case, both.

Bob Wright


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> But I have to stand up for what I believe.


+1, I can respect that..

I don't know if there's something in particular that brought this up for you that I missed in another thread, or if you're just speaking generally. But my basic rule is "to each his(or her) own". I'm not personally religious at all, but so long as someone else doesn't try to shove their views down my throat, and we can be mutally respectful of each other's viewpoints, I'm cool.

In fact, I think that religion can be a really good thing for some people. To me, that's the basic point of any region - to be a good person. Unfortunately, institutionalized religion has muddled that, IMO.


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

A_J said:


> I'm not personally religious at all, but so long as someone else doesn't try to shove their views down my throat, and we can be mutally respectful of each other's viewpoints, I'm cool.
> 
> In fact, I think that religion can be a really good thing for some people. To me, that's the basic point of any region - to be a good person. Unfortunately, institutionalized religion has muddled that, IMO.


+1


----------



## samskara (Jul 19, 2006)

My problem with western organized religion has always been the idea of some people being "saved" whatever that is to the particular religion, while others where damned. This has a tendency to lead to idea of well if their damned anyways they aren't real people and we don't have to treat them as such. An example of this close to home is that right after the x-mas tsunami I happened to be raising money for a charity called Save the Children, take a guess to what their focus is, and we set up an option for people to donate to the tsunami relief fund to be focused on children. While out raising money in Austin I approached an elderly gentleman to see if he would donate and was told bluntly that the tsunami was an act of god and that he was glad those heathan children where going to hell sooner rather than later. At this point he reached out to grab a necklace I was wearing (I have a piece of scrimshaw I wear), seeing that it wasn't a cross he asked me if I was babtist, I said I wasn't so he asked me if I was even christian, I said I wasn't at which point he stormed off. I don't know if their is a god or not and I don't really care. But I do know I would rather spend my life being the best person I can be and still end up in an eternal hell than be in heaven if its filled with people like that SOB. I am pro religion when it used for love and kindness to others and I hope that is what Mr. Wright finds in his. 

I happen to be an ordained priest of the Universal Church Triumphant of Apathetic Agnostism. Our motto is, "We don't know, and we don't care."


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

My faith can be summed up thus:

I see a person in danger in a burning building. Telling him to be a better person won't help him. Telling him the building is on fire and how to get out will.

I leave the choice to him, to ignore me, or get out of the fire.

His decision.

Billy Graham reportedly told Hugh Hefner once "If you're wrong, you've lost everything. If I'm wrong, I've lost nothing."

Bob Wright


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

It must be really lonely where you are.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

2400 said:


> It must be really lonely where you are.


On the contrary. I have the respect of many people in my daily walk in life. I have the respect from my company's clients, who have asked me time and again to visit their jobsites for inspection and advice. I have the company of my co-workers who have shared experiences with me for more than thirty years. I have the fellowship of members of my church who represent all walks of life. I have been in contact with the youth of my neighborhood. I have had the pleasure of many youth seeking my advice. I've hunted, shot, worked, loafed and dined with many people. I've ridden the trail with many good friends. Visited a girl in Farmington, NM, who grew up here and call us her "second grandparents."

I had the pleasure of my daughter recently telling me, "If I had to go through it all again, I wouldn't change a thing."

Lonely? No, Sir.

Bob Wright


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

*For me....freedom of religion is nothing more than having absolutely nothing else to do...as a Roman Catholic, I believe in what I have been taught, but there is so much more to life than to be a slave to a textbook written by gosh who knows...*


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

...


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I edited what I had said and will post this instead.

I am amazed that you pride yourself on being a narrow, closed minded and intolerant human being. As I said, it must be lonely sitting on top of the hill by yourself, passing judgement on those who don't meet YOUR standards.


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> I edited what I had said and will post this instead.
> 
> I am amazed that you pride yourself on being a narrow, closed minded and intolerant human being. As I said, it must be lonely sitting on top of the hill by yourself, passing judgement on those who don't meet YOUR standards.


I don't like being lonely, so.....let's all hit the party at Charlie's.

Immoral, maybe, but hey, life is too short! :smt077


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I think we've gone far enough with this. If you want to continue this Bob, PM me and we'll discuss it there.


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey, no fair!

I thought I was your PM buddy, 2400! :smt022


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> Hey, no fair!
> 
> I thought I was your PM buddy, 2400! :smt022


That you are, just ask Ship. :smt077 :smt077


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> That you are, just ask Ship. :smt077 :smt077


Yes... I see the daily report is not being maintained.... 

2400, just make sure the PMs are going to the intended recipient! :smt077 :smt077


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

*Shippie*

Shippie, you are being very naughty! :smt077


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

don't worry about offending anyone because when you take a stand on something you are sure to offend somebody
it can not be helped.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> don't worry about offending anyone because when you take a stand on something you are sure to offend somebody
> it can not be helped.


Bingo:smt023


----------

